# 28 leg insect ID anyone?



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

Well this is the 2nd time in 2 days i saw this same exact insect. one was at a friends basement when his wife cried to get it killed and another in my bathroom on the heating vents. its squished but figure i take a picture of it and get and ID on it cause if its poisoness the last thing i want it to come across one on my chest when i wake up lol
It had about 14 legs on each side and reminds me of a centipede but have no clue.

Thanks again


----------



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

blah i cant seem to get the edit to work it always gives me a grey backing with nothing on it.
So will just reply to my own post

But ya I feel stupid it is a centipede all i had to do was google it to see thats is a house centipede:whistling2:
Enjoy the pics though lol: victory:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice! Don't think we get those in Scotland, I have only seen them in pictures


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

House centipede 
Cant remember their exact scientific name but they are commonly refered to as House centipedes


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Bungalow Centipede :whistling2:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I think off the top of my hea it is a Scutigera sp, we don't even get them this far north I think, I've never seen one anyway


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

For the record, technically not an insect. Insects as a taxonomic group ALWAYS have only six legs. In fact all animals that have six legs are insects!

The centipede is in the same phylum as the insects (Arthropoda), but has a different subphylum (Myriapoda) and therefore class (Chilopoda).

Your little critter is a house centipede, (class - Scutigeromorpha, family - Scutigeridae, genus - Scutigera, species - coleoptratrata).

There are quite a few folks on this forum that would love to have those guys running around their house (some probably have them in tubs anyway)

Just thought I'd share the knowledge!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

exopet said:


> I think off the top of my hea it is a Scutigera sp, we don't even get them this far north I think, I've never seen one anyway


US species? Don't know of any UK animals - do you know different?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

These are awful things! You get them in mainland Europe. There were loads in the hotel I stayed in in Menorca.

They run soooooooooooooooo fast and are really really freaky!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oooh, I'm going to Spain in August... I'll bring some back for you Ozgi...


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

LoL If only Peter Bourbon was here Bad luck that this forum is full of fools that insulted him , he would tell us every thing abought it .


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Oooh, I'm going to Spain in August... I'll bring some back for you Ozgi...


Oh great cheers, I'll look forward to it :gasp:

I didn't manage to see one properly until a few days into the holiday, all I saw before that was things running across the bathroom floor out of the corner of my eye, looked round and they were gone.

These guys are seriously quick!!


----------



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

really would love to add quotes but this is rather annoying. I still get a stupid grey box and nothing but a flash of words then straight to grey. I really should experiment with it but last thing i want to do is spam with a bunch of nothing threads lol

Ozgi says:

These guys are seriously quick!!


thats going to have to work as my quote for now lol. But anyways what i wanted to say was I wouldnt really know cause the thing freaked me out and all i remember was seeing stuff on centipedes and millipedes on the Tele and it saying "Poisonous", blah blah blah "bit", "poisonous" lol something in that matter. Plus... The thing has so many legs and is fugly as heck! so squish it went :lol2:It never moved once for me the both times i stepped on them. But after reading up on them a bit there bite is probally no more annoying then a mosquito and they eat many annoying bugs around the house so next time if i see one i will just release it in the garage cause that place is teaming with insects specially spiders. but I leave the spiders alone cause of all the bugs they eat like the ants.

What to do, What to do :lol2: 


If you all want any pics around the house of any insects let me know and ill be glad to bust out my trusty camera and LCD light and take a few for you.

Cheers


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

vashe said:


> really would love to add quotes but this is rather annoying. I still get a stupid grey box and nothing but a flash of words then straight to grey. I really should experiment with it but last thing i want to do is spam with a bunch of nothing threads lol
> 
> Ozgi says:
> 
> ...


To quote you just click on quote, then the quote will appear in your reply box. Make sure you leave the [ / ] bits in and it will appear in your reply!

I think all centipedes can bite, but it's the big tropical ones that are the dangerous ones!

Do you get any Mantids where you are? What State are you from?


----------



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

I live in pennsylvania and yes we have mantids. The only ones i ever see are the praying ones.

I know how to quote by just pushing the button that is what i was trying to get at. When i push the button it flashes the white type box for a split second and then stright to a grey screen with no words on it. but every once in awhile it doesnt do it. So i dont know, its probally firefox acting up.

But yah i probally only seen one mantid this year. Back home in california we had them all over our yard and i mean babies and all. youll see there egg sacks hanging all over the place. They were really cool, i loved seeing them.: victory:


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Nice specimen of _Scutigera coleoptrata_! I've just come back from a sampling trip in France where I collected 25 of them... I've just settled them in the incubators 2 days ago and they seem to have an endless appetite...
This species is originally from the mediteranean area but has spread to many parts of world. It has been found in Vietnam, South Africa and as up North as England and recently Canada. The progression of this species in the US has been documented and is still followed by some myriapodologists in the US. It had been first spotted in the southern states and it made its way up the East coast during the 19th century. And it recently arrived in California... General knowledge and the taxonomy of Scutigeromorpha are still poorly known and there is plenty to do about them... 
Concerning the venom and the sting/bite, it seems to be equivalent to a honey bee sting, so nothing too bad. Most of the time, the long and thin forcipule can't even break the skin to inject any venom. If you have any further question about them, don't hesitate to pm me. Have fun with your home colony!

Cheers,

Mika


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm using firefox and never have a problem, but you can quote the old fashioned way:

```
type [ quote=(insert name here)]INSERT QUOTE HERE[ /quote ]
```
just take out the spaces between the ['s and the word 'quote'


----------

